# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سیستم گلستان شماره تاییدیه تحصیلی میخواد اینو باید از کجا بیارم؟

## erfan.k

سلام
توی سیستم گلستان شماره تاییدیه تحصیلی میخواد اینو باید از کجا بیارم؟
 همون کد رهگیری عایا؟

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

بله کد رهگیری شخص رو وارد کنید

----------

